# DIY experts?  Saddle rack on wall..



## AceAmara (1 June 2016)

or anyone,, you will all be better at it than me!

I am attempting to use my utility room for my tack, since my actual tack room is quite damp and not very secure.

I put my saddle rack up on the wall; drilled holes in the plasterboard, put rawlplugs in and screwed it in place. Put my saddle on and it wont hold  the plugs/screws just come out  What can i do please?


----------



## Casey76 (1 June 2016)

You need to either: find the studs and attach the saddle rack to the studs, or: buy plugs which are expandable 9and especially made for plaster board)

Option 1 is probably best, as, depending on how heavy your saddle is, plaster board may not be strong enough.


----------



## Shay (1 June 2016)

If you screw onto plaster board then all the thief has to do is rip the plasterboard off.  And you've already discovered how easy that is!  You need to attach it to a load bearing part of the frame.

Or use a free standing saddle rack!


----------



## AceAmara (1 June 2016)

Shay said:



			If you screw onto plaster board then all the thief has to do is rip the plasterboard off.  And you've already discovered how easy that is!  You need to attach it to a load bearing part of the frame.

Or use a free standing saddle rack!
		
Click to expand...

confused? its not on a wall mounted rack for security reasons? its in my house. Ive no space for free standing. Thanks will try & find the studs


----------



## calmgirl (1 June 2016)

Spring toggles for plaster board.
Try you tube for a video.


----------



## stencilface (1 June 2016)

Yes, you need to find the bits in the wall that are holding the plaster board up, then I would screw on a piece of wood between two of the wall struts and the connect the saddle rack to the struts through that to give it more strength. Failing that, buy a tack locker caddy thing, or get on of these put in?!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...NAhUMLMAKHXWhBXgQsAQIUw#imgrc=sViQURwqKmQWRM:


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 June 2016)

If you look closely there will be filled bits where the plasterboard is screwed onto the wood. Assuming there isn't 6 layers of wallpaper of course.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 June 2016)

Ideally you need to find where the batons are & fit to them as the whole instalation will be stronger. If you can't find them then there are numerous types of fixings for plasterboard on the market. Put "Plasterboard fixings" into the search on ebay & you'll see what I mean.


----------



## AceAmara (1 June 2016)

great everyone! thanks!


----------



## Dry Rot (1 June 2016)

I love these threads! Just do such-and-such...but they never tell you how!

Get something like a hat pin (remember those?), so long and thin and pointy. Tap the plasterboard until it sounds solid and not hollow. Push your needle through the plasterboard and if it hits wood (solid?), you've probably got one of the supporting battens the plasterboard is secured to. If you hit an electric cable, you will know.

If your saddle rack is anything like mine, it will have two screw holes at the top and one in the middle at the bottom and I'll bet you a pound to a penny they don't line up with your studs behind the plasterboard!

So.... get two pieces of wood that will extend from one stud to the next one and screw them securely in place across at least two battens so the screws in your saddle rack will line up with these two pieces of wood that you have so carefuly screwed in place. Now screw your saddle rack to those boards. Got it?


----------



## gunnergundog (1 June 2016)

Dry Rot said:



			I love these threads! Just do such-and-such...but they never tell you how!

Get something like a hat pin (remember those?), so long and thin and pointy. Tap the plasterboard until it sounds solid and not hollow. Push your needle through the plasterboard and if it hits wood (solid?), you've probably got one of the supporting battens the plasterboard is secured to. If you hit an electric cable, you will know.

If your saddle rack is anything like mine, it will have two screw holes at the top and one in the middle at the bottom and I'll bet you a pound to a penny they don't line up with your studs behind the plasterboard!

So.... get two pieces of wood that will extend from one stud to the next one and screw them securely in place across at least two battens so the screws in your saddle rack will line up with these two pieces of wood that you have so carefuly screwed in place. Now screw your saddle rack to those boards. Got it?
		
Click to expand...

Ummm............what's your hourly rate please Dry Rot?


----------



## Dry Rot (1 June 2016)

gunnergundog said:



			Ummm............what's your hourly rate please Dry Rot?  

Click to expand...

I am promised to FW. All I've got to do is build a field shelter. (I wish!).


----------



## pansymouse (2 June 2016)

Buy your plasterboard wall fixing from Screwfix rather than a DIY superstore - they're cheaper and have more choice.  I have three pole racks (better for your saddle) fixed to plasterboard walls with specialist fittings from Screwfix.


----------



## Dry Rot (2 June 2016)

Personally, I would not fix to the plasterboard, only to the battens that support the plasterboard.


----------



## FubsyMog (2 June 2016)

Agree with Dry Rot's method. Our house has only one solid wall, the rest are plasterboard, so I've come up against such issues a lot. Plasterboard is not great to mount heavy things on. Saying that, I have a wooden shelf in the kitchen with 15 or so Kilner jars  (full) on it that's been mounted to plasterboard for 5 years now...! However, the screws are mounted more spaced and evenly than a saddle rack, and there also isn't the same amount of torsion that you'd get with a saddle being lifted off and put back on.

If you really have to screw into the plasterboard, these type of fixings are better the spring type fixings are better than the screw-in type plugs.


----------

